# Chagrin or Rocky Sat morn



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey folks. It may be a little too early and we may not have had enough rain yet but is anybody planning on getting out tomorrow? Want some company? I've got the itch bad and at the very least it'll be good to do a little recon for when the rains do come. I'll be heading out to either the Rock or the Chagrin (they have both reported a few fish already) early Sat morn. I've been on this site for about two years and although I've gotten some great insights and advice I've yet to fish with anyone. I'm more familiar with the Rock (it's closer, I'm in Medina) but am by no means an expert. I've only fished Chagrin a couple times. I'd love to find some guys who know the river and are willing to share their knowledge first hand. I promise I won't go blabbing your locations to everybody. Hit me back here if you are going out and would like a fishing buddy. If you're out, I'll be the big guy with the bald head and goatee driving the silver Honda Element. Say hello. Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I was thinking about going to Rocky River by the Marina off of Detroit in the morning. 
I have a wedding reception in the afternoon so I'd have to head out by around 11:30 or so so still not sure.....
I've never caught a steelhead so Im anxious as all get out!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Early in the season = *Head East, young man.*


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

yeah if I had time I'd go out to COnneaut.....but need a quick trip!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> need a quick trip!


Drive east really fast. . . ..


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

LOLOLOL that's funny. I know it's early but what the hell. 

Yeah, I can't go that far either. In fact, I've never fished further east than the Chagrin (well, Lake Placid NY is further east if you want to be technical about it but we're talking steelhead.) I would love to get out there sometime but don't know the area at all. I've got all the public access I could find on the Connie, the Elk, the Grande etc. but haven't taken the plunge. I hate wasting a trip that far not knowing what I'm doing. 

If there are any guys from Cleveland (Medina actually) going that way any time who wouldn't mind showing a new guy around they can feel free to pm me.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

xxpinballxx said:


> yeah if I had time I'd go out to COnneaut.....but need a quick trip!



connie today................


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

Don't waste your time coming east as you see in the picture in the other post there in no water in conn. and ashtabula looks about the same. I did also check the chagrin on the way home it was up and actually a little to dirty at daniels park. but it should be good tomorrow or sunday i think. good luck!!!!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Still too early, we need ALOT more rain. I'm not going to start thinking about it around the end of the month and hopefully we'll get the rain we desperately need! Until then I'm tying jigs & spawn bags and getting my gear in order for a productive season!

With that, if you want to head out sometime just let me know. I'd be glad to meet up.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

pymybob said:


> Still too early, we need ALOT more rain. I'm not going to start thinking about it around the end of the month and hopefully we'll get the rain we desperately need! Until then I'm tying jigs & spawn bags and getting my gear in order for a productive season!
> 
> With that, if you want to head out sometime just let me know. I'd be glad to meet up.


its not to early, there have been fish in some rivers for a while now, on tuesday i went 3 for 5 in 3 hours, all it takes are cooler temps at night, shorter light periods and a little rain and they will come, its been like this for years


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

THUNDERBUG said:


> connie today................


Thanks for the pic. You just saved me long drive.


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

tjc7t7 said:


> Don't waste your time coming east as you see in the picture in the other post there in no water in conn. and ashtabula looks about the same. I did also check the chagrin on the way home it was up and actually a little to dirty at daniels park. but it should be good tomorrow or sunday i think. good luck!!!!


Thanks for the update. I think I'll give it a shot in the morning.


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

pymybob said:


> Still too early, we need ALOT more rain. I'm not going to start thinking about it around the end of the month and hopefully we'll get the rain we desperately need! Until then I'm tying jigs & spawn bags and getting my gear in order for a productive season!
> 
> With that, if you want to head out sometime just let me know. I'd be glad to meet up.


I have no doubt that you are probably right on but like I said "what the hell." I don't know the Chagrin well so it'll be a good chance to get out and walk the river when it's low; might give me some idea how & where to fish when the rains do come. Besides it beats sitting at home or doing my honey-do's. With my kids schedules I gotta take em' when I can get em'. 

It'd be great to meet up some time. I'll hit you back closer the first of the month. Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

steelie4u said:


> its not to early, there have been fish in some rivers for a while now, on tuesday i went 3 for 5 in 3 hours, all it takes are cooler temps at night, shorter light periods and a little rain and they will come, its been like this for years


Thanks for the update. I'm hoping that if I'm there at sunrise there might be a chance.


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll post an update tomorrow afternoon. If anybody does come out to the Chagrin in the morning I'll be the big bald guy with the bamboo wading staff looking confused. I'll be in a silver honda minivan. Tight lines.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

I am in the same boat as you. Send me an email. I would like to explore with you. [email protected]


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

How did you make out yesterday bigdaddyoh? Get into any?


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

pymybob said:


> How did you make out yesterday bigdaddyoh? Get into any?


Oh I got into some all right - all the way into my alternator. Went to leave Medina at 5:30A Sat and the car wouldn't start. Tried to jump but no luck. Had to wait until the wife got home from work so I could take her car to get a new battery . . . . blah, blah, blah. By the end of it, Sunday just before the Clowns kick-off, I had replaced the battery, the starter switch and the alternator before she would start and charge. What a waste of a beautiful weekend! Never fails.

Maybe next weekend if we get the rain they are talking about Wed.

Anybody do any good?


----------



## kevin hanzel (Jun 2, 2010)

socom, certainly not offended... you sir a very entitled to your opinion.... actually i respect your opinion.... we all have one.


----------

